# Needing Support



## zachtrav (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I’m Zach!
I’m having a really tough time. I feel crazy. I’ve had dp/dr symptoms before on several occasions. They have passed before so that is hope I’m clinging too. I can’t help but feel this time is different though. Maybe it’s because I’m 28 and feel like I should have outgrown this by now. I’ve been dealing with anxiety, depression, and then dp/dr since I was 15-16.

Current Feelings:
-my body and others body’s seem completely foreign to me
-find myself counting my fingers and toes to make sure they’re all there
-trouble focusing or connecting with others because everyone seems alien to me
-I can’t leave my house. I’m crippled by this fear and distraction.
-I’m not eating, Im not taking care of my hygiene, I can barely leave my room.
-I can’t relax for more than an hour-three a week it seems.
-I’m tired all the time and experience nausea cause of the stress.

I was on sertraline for almost 13 years, which did help me. I would have to increase the dose ever several years because my symptoms would return. I maxed out the dosage and now I’ve tapered off the sertraline and am needing something else to treat my condition.

Can anyone relate to my symptoms specifically?
Any advice or tips?

Im very easy to talk to and would love to chat. Thank you for reading this.

With gratitude,
Zach


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

zachtrav said:


> Hello everyone. I’m Zach!
> I’m having a really tough time. I feel crazy. I’ve had dp/dr symptoms before on several occasions. They have passed before so that is hope I’m clinging too. I can’t help but feel this time is different though. Maybe it’s because I’m 28 and feel like I should have outgrown this by now. I’ve been dealing with anxiety, depression, and then dp/dr since I was 15-16.
> 
> Current Feelings:
> ...


Wow, I'm sorry that you are going through this now... did you also have therapy during these years? And if you did, what did you learn about yourself so far? Do you have any idea about why you have this anxiety and where it comes from?


----------



## Gos (9 mo ago)

I am currently going through this…if you panic you make things worse. Try to accept the feeling the way it is, I am currently on Zoloft + brintellix + seroquel. It’s helping me with the panic but the Dpdr is still there. I am just trying to not freak out. I am in that less fear/ numb phase. But that’s better than living in fear 24/7. Anyway, you are not going insane. In fact, your cognitive abilities are probably better than many around you. Have faith and endure the symptoms without trying to react to them. We are all in this together. You are not alone.


----------



## zachtrav (8 mo ago)

Gos said:


> I am currently going through this…if you panic you make things worse. Try to accept the feeling the way it is, I am currently on Zoloft + brintellix + seroquel. It’s helping me with the panic but the Dpdr is still there. I am just trying to not freak out. I am in that less fear/ numb phase. But that’s better than living in fear 24/7. Anyway, you are not going insane. In fact, your cognitive abilities are probably better than many around you. Have faith and endure the symptoms without trying to react to them. We are all in this together. You are not alone.


Thank you so much. I’m glad you’re in the less fearful stage. I know what you mean. I’m definitely trying to find my faith. I think that will be very helpful for me, to find faith. Do you see a therapist?


----------



## zachtrav (8 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Wow, I'm sorry that you are going through this now... did you also have therapy during these years? And if you did, what did you learn about yourself so far? Do you have any idea about why you have this anxiety and where it comes from?


I saw a counselor when I first started having anxiety back when I was 15 or 16. It WAS very helpful but I started to feel a lot better after I started the sertraline and stopped going which I regret. I have made an appointment with a psychologist coming up. I’m really hoping for another good therapist. Might be a dumb question but do you deal with dp/dr?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

zachtrav said:


> I saw a counselor when I first started having anxiety back when I was 15 or 16. It WAS very helpful but I started to feel a lot better after I started the sertraline and stopped going which I regret. I have made an appointment with a psychologist coming up. I’m really hoping for another good therapist. Might be a dumb question but do you deal with dp/dr?


Yes I do. I have also dealt with bad therapists.
Depending on your Sertraline dosage maybe they can suggest to reduce it so that you can have some positive effects so that it's not too hard, and at the same time feel some of the negative symptoms so that you can keep working on them with the counselor?


----------



## SMN123 (8 mo ago)

zachtrav said:


> Hello everyone. I’m Zach!
> I’m having a really tough time. I feel crazy. I’ve had dp/dr symptoms before on several occasions. They have passed before so that is hope I’m clinging too. I can’t help but feel this time is different though. Maybe it’s because I’m 28 and feel like I should have outgrown this by now. I’ve been dealing with anxiety, depression, and then dp/dr since I was 15-16.
> 
> Current Feelings:
> ...


Hi zach, I feel the same way. My DP has come and gone before but i’m experiencing a much worse version right now. I also find it hard to leave my house, and feel nauseous a lot due to stress. I recently went on 50 mg of sertraline and don’t see a difference yet, hoping I do. Seeing a therapist might help. Mine definitely helps me
accept the DP feelings as a symptom of anxiety nothing more. Also, take good care of yourself Keeping a somewhat normal routine has helped me not feel the symptoms as severely. best wishes


----------



## zachtrav (8 mo ago)

SMN123 said:


> Hi zach, I feel the same way. My DP has come and gone before but i’m experiencing a much worse version right now. I also find it hard to leave my house, and feel nauseous a lot due to stress. I recently went on 50 mg of sertraline and don’t see a difference yet, hoping I do. Seeing a therapist might help. Mine definitely helps me
> accept the DP feelings as a symptom of anxiety nothing more. Also, take good care of yourself Keeping a somewhat normal routine has helped me not feel the symptoms as severely. best wishes


Thank you. Messages like yours helps as well. You take care.


----------



## zachtrav (8 mo ago)

zachtrav said:


> Hello everyone. I’m Zach!
> I’m having a really tough time. I feel crazy. I’ve had dp/dr symptoms before on several occasions. They have passed before so that is hope I’m clinging too. I can’t help but feel this time is different though. Maybe it’s because I’m 28 and feel like I should have outgrown this by now. I’ve been dealing with anxiety, depression, and then dp/dr since I was 15-16.
> 
> Current Feelings:
> ...


I’ve started Lexapro. I’m praying this will help.


----------



## Charlotte123 (8 mo ago)

I am going through this too. Sometimes i feel really good but then still have depression maybe a little less so. But it sucks! But at least I don't feel like my mind has been shattered and that death is better than living with the depression, at least for me. I'm taking anti anxiety medicines. I am also on zoloft + brintellix + seroquel and zyban.which helps with panic attacks but not true fear more like disturbed thought patterns and feeling of impending doom.


----------

